# Hola!



## Sneak_Preview (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm Lindsey.

I ride Morgans in the circuit and in 4-H.

I'm glad to be a new member here.

also: please check out my post in the horse protection part of the forum. It's for a project I'm doing. Your input would be appreciated.


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Howdy newcomer.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome! Good luck on your project!


----------



## Sneak_Preview (Mar 1, 2007)

thankies


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi!...... Welcome to the forum!


----------

